
Is React Native Dead? - zsajjad
https://blog.logrocket.com/why-keep-faith-react-native/
======
rvz
Oh dear. I don't think Airbnb's '2018' post was 'last year' neither does a
native developer shop using RN in a brownfield project render the whole
ecosystem 'dead'. But then again Betteridge's law of headlines is very
wonderful for posts like this.

All of the technical points the author (yes the OP) uses have been available
in Flutter and even Xamarin which I don't find the case for RN convincing at
all. They are all looking the same except for the language used. Which is why
from there, it now depends on the developer language you are most familiar
with. C# - Xamarin, JS/TS - RN, Neither? Use Flutter with Dart.

I don't even like React Native, but at least its better than some other
alternatives depending on your circumstance (cross-platform, MVPs, greenfield
projects, etc) but still no better than a native app if you know the iOS or
Android ecosystem in depth.

